# 05' Altima Rotors



## earl1z19 (Nov 16, 2005)

Any one have the factory directions on replacing the rotors?
I have 20k on mine and they are starting to vibrate while braking. Rather than cutting them I am going to replace them with some cross drille and slotted ones.
Any one have any idea's on which Rotors are better than others?


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

earl1z19 said:


> Any one have the factory directions on replacing the rotors?
> I have 20k on mine and they are starting to vibrate while braking. Rather than cutting them I am going to replace them with some cross drille and slotted ones.
> Any one have any idea's on which Rotors are better than others?



what do you mean by factory directions on replacing rotors ??? 
DAMN 20k and already looking at rotors.. well anyway... same with me.. don't make the same mistakes i did... i went for stillen cross drilled rotors and they were great.. until i outdid them... save ur money and go big boy.. i spent tons of money on stillen rotors and a few months later spent twice as much on a big brake kit... so... if you're gonna drive hard ass hell which i assume you do.. go big boy..


----------



## dphinsx2 (May 30, 2006)

What was wrong with the stillen rotors?


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

dphinsx2 said:


> What was wrong with the stillen rotors?


nothing wrong with the stillens... they're just not enough for me.. i push my thing to the limit and sometimes i would feel like it wasn't going to stop..


----------



## dphinsx2 (May 30, 2006)

So you would recommend them to someone that's into looks and 
good performance not great performance?


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

dphinsx2 said:


> So you would recommend them to someone that's into looks and
> good performance not great performance?


i would recommend them to someone who is into looks yes.. and your average crazy driver.. i think i'm a lil bit beyond that level... if your car is stock or slightly modded the stillen rotors are great.. if you start messing with internals and tappin into your ecm etc... they aren't for you.. because of the simple fact that you are now producing alot more power than the factory brake components were meant to handle in the first place... lines, calipers, fluid and so on... to sum it all up.. the ability to go fast .. has everything to do with how fast you want to stop... i mean your not gonna drive your car hard as hell around heavy traffic if you know your brakes arent going to stop you in time right ??? so with that in mind you choose what you want to go for... in my case.. i always go after better cars... because i know that even if i cant keep up with them i could always push it a little further because i know my brakes will stop me...


----------



## dphinsx2 (May 30, 2006)

Sounds good, thanks.


----------

